# Steinhausen TM-478 watch winder instructions needed.



## COPO

Does anyone have instructions for a Steinhausen TM-478 watch winder?
It has 1 switch labelled = O - . 

I know that - turns clockwise and = counterclockwise.
There are also 2 more switch labelled O -. This would be off/on for both.
What do the left and right switches do when both are on or the L is on and the R is off or wise versa or both on or both off.

It currently turns about 13 times then stops with the other 2 switches off. If I turn either one of the 2 O - switches on or off, it does nothing unless it's timed.

ok, I see that's it's timed. Every 15 min it turns clockwise as I wanted it with switch 1 on.
I'll try sw-1 off and sw-2 on. With sw-2 on it alternates a rotation from clockwise then after a 15 min pause it rotates counterclockwise.


----------



## Georgeair

I got one of their models (different than this, the 6-spot one) and even with the instructions, there was no indication of turns per hour/day/whatever. Tested out several times, and it appears the 33 second on-cycle yields ~8.25 revolutions. That made the matter of determining turns per day on each setting just a math exercise.


----------



## rhdorshorst

I have the TM478E and still trying to figure out how to set it. I would like it on timed rotation clockwise alternating with counterclockwise. Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike

rhdorshorst said:


> I have the TM478E and still trying to figure out how to set it. I would like it on timed rotation clockwise alternating with counterclockwise. Thanks


E-mailed Steinhausen ? That's what I would do in the first place.


----------



## ChuckW

Try this: Steinhausen Automatic Watch Winder Mode Settings/Instructions


----------



## hawkryger

Mode 1 (both switches with the O pressed in): rotates for 180 seconds on then 12 minutes off.
Mode 2 (first switch with the O pressed in, second switch with the I pressed in): rotates 180 second on then 15 minutes off. 
Mode 3 (first switch with the I pressed in, second switch with the O pressed in): rotates 180 seconds on then 18 minutes off, then 180 seconds in the opposite direction. 
Mode 4 (both switches with the I pressed in): rotates 180 seconds on then 24 minutes off. 

For switching winding direction:
I pressed in will wind clockwise
II pressed in will wind counter clockwise


----------

